# Confirmation emails not received



## CHamilton (Jun 14, 2012)

I made three Amtrak reservations last night for three separate trips. While they are all showing in my online account, I didn't receive confirmation emails for any of them. Yes, I checked my spam folder. This is annoying, because I use Tripit to track my travel, and it gets its data from the confirmation emails. I could add the data manually, or call Julie and get them re-sent, but I'm feeling lazy and am wondering if anyone else has had a similar problem.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 14, 2012)

CHamilton said:


> I made three Amtrak reservations last night for three separate trips. While they are all showing in my online account, I didn't receive confirmation emails for any of them. Yes, I checked my spam folder. This is annoying, because I use Tripit to track my travel, and it gets its data from the confirmation emails. I could add the data manually, or call Julie and get them re-sent, but I'm feeling lazy and am wondering if anyone else has had a similar problem.


I have had this problem in the past, but it was 10 months ago. I ending up having to call to get them sent.


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Jun 14, 2012)

I've also had this problem in the past, and calling did not change the situation.

For whatever reason, when I talked to the agent over the phone (she confirmed I was booked), she said she was resending, but I never received it.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 14, 2012)

What email providers are you using?

I have found that Google (both my gmail account and my Google Apps @lastname.org accounts) sometimes blocks emails even BEFORE they get to your spam folder. I've had that issue before with AGR emails so much so that I switched to using my work email account to get emails from them.


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 14, 2012)

Guess Amtrak was having mail server problems. They all just showed up.


----------



## jb64 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have had this problem in the past, too. With the ones that I never received, even asking them to resend twice I never received it even though I had no problems receiving others. I think it is something within their system that makes it fail as I even asked them to send it to another email address I had (different host) and it still didn't come.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 14, 2012)

CHamilton said:


> Guess Amtrak was having mail server problems. They all just showed up.



I just had the same experience. Made reservations last night, but never got the confirmation emails. I called, they resent, but I didn't get them. However, they showed up later this morning!


----------

